# Best in Show photo competition



## Katja Henriksen (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi everyone

Please join us for a fun competition on Facebook. This one is called 'Best in Show' and is set up a bit like a dog show. All dogs get divided into groups like at a dog show and we also have a group for mixed breeds. The prize for each group winner is a Hurtta Cooling Coat. Each Group winner goes on to the Best in Show ring and the winner here wins the grand prize of a beautiful Bling collar.

Check out my Blog for more info on how to enter.

So far there are only 2 entries in the Toy Group so chances for winning the cooling coat are good. 

Hope to se lots of you there.


----------



## Katja Henriksen (Apr 21, 2012)

A couple of Havanese in the competition now. Make sure to go support them and click 'like' on the pictures. :whoo:

Toy Group


----------

